# Is there anyone with access to City Rd in London who could make a bar for a new office?



## Cooper (10 Sep 2021)

Hi my son just sent me a message that the new office in City Rd in London that he is responsible for setting up, has been let down by their contractor who were going to build a bar for colleagues to congregate around. He thought I might be able to do it but I don't have access the equipment to make a good quality job. These are the details he has given me. If you think you are interested and can help please private message me.
Thanks
Martin


I'm attaching visuals for the inside of the bar (we're happy to be flexible on the shelving/cupboard arrangement), the fridges we bought have the following dimensions:
47cm W
83.4cm H
47.3cm D
Details of the bar:
Overall bar size 2400mm Long x 1100mm High x 650mm deep.
Carcass construction - 12mm birch ply with redwood framing support. Cladding in 9mm Stirling board raw finish.
Worktop 36mm Stirling board lacquered
Inset castors with locking mechanism 
Under bar storage: 1x shelving (3 shelves), 1x cupboard
Main bar sprayed Green, top left as bare wood.
Delivery to site.
I'm not really sure what the diagram is meant to explain?


----------

